# Opinions- possible purchase



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm thinking of buying a 3rd doe, and would like some opinions. Currently I have a 2 year old first freshener (Nala), and a 7 month old doeling (Maggie). Nala is currently giving 14 ounces a day (which isn't quite enough to keep us in milk, never mind making yogurt or cheese or anything). Hopefully, they both will be bred next month.

I was thinking that it might be a good idea to add a third doe, both to increase the overall quantity of milk, and to cover Nala's dry season. So. I found these two goats on a farm about half an hour from me. One is a three year old, and one is 6, they're both bred for January kidding. Here's a website with them: http://www.homesteadersway.com/forsale.htm

The top doeling has already sold. They also are apperently a bit skittish of people, and will need a little work to tame them down. So, if you guys would take a look and tell me what you think, I'd appreciate it! I'd have gone out there today to get a look at them, but I sprained my ankle pretty bad and driving that far is out of the question.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both girls look good...if it were me, I think I would choose the younger doe...at 3 years you'll get a few more freshenings from her. Pretty color pattern too :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like both does and I like to buy in pairs so they can adapt to the herd better -- is that an option for you? the price seems right for both


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

You'd better get them before I do :greengrin: She had them at a higher price a couple of weeks ago too. Do you know if they've been tested for CAE/CL and Johne's...just something to think about :thumb:


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

Well, I'd be in a little trouble if instead of getting 1 goat I got 2...but it may just be worth it. 

This is what the seller had to say about disease testing: "I have only had them 2 months and haven't had them tested. They both come from the Tahoma herd who is a longtime breeder, 30+ yrs., and has had her herd randomly tested and claims it is CAE/CL free. Dr. Best tested some of my girls and they were free. "

What do you guys think about that?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I know this gal! I traded a goat for a puppy earlier this year with her. 

The bottom doe has better bloodlines imo. If you are wanting them for milk though, it can be hard to calm down wild goats that are older. If they were young kids or yearlings there is more of a chance for a calm milker. . . I don't know, they may be the exception though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Tahoma Mesa is by my buck Blue Glacier. I really like her bloodlines and she looks better to me than the 6 yo doe. She's got more years to produce as well. :thumb:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

I know the lady who owned these goats before. Thankfully her illness was very short term and she is putting together a new herd of does. She came to Puyallup fair last week to see the show and put deposits on some new does. She wants to put together a more show quality herd. She kept all her bucks. 
The gold yearling doe from my herd I sold as a brood doe in the Spring as I wasn't thrilled with her teat placement and medial. She had an excellent fore udder and general appearance so she has some good points to work with. I still have her two doelings and may freshen at least one to see what we get if we still have them long enough.
Don't know much about the other does other than that she considered her past does more brood quality. They do have really pretty coloring and may make excellent milkers.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you definately looking for a registered Nigi or just something for milk production to meet your needs?


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

I would like a registered Nigerian, and I would like them to be showable as well, as I really want to get into that next year. I guess I won't decide on them really until I see them and evaluate them. Though, I suppose it's rather harder to evaluate a dry udder. 

Thanks for all the contributions!


----------

